# Adding my setup to the mix



## virtualpj (Feb 15, 2011)

Video:
Pioneer Kuro KRP-500M (Broken In, Patched, and Calibrated by D-Nice)
Panasonic PT-AE4000U
DaLite Contour Electrol 119" (HP Fabric)

Audio:
Onkyo PR-SC5508
Emotiva XPA-2
Emotiva XPA-3
Emotiva UPA-2
Aperion Verus Grand Towers Front
Aperion Verus Grand Center
Aperion 5B Surround
Aperion 4B Surround Back
(2) Rythmik F15HPSE Subs

Sources:
DirecTV HR23 HD-DVR
Playstation 3
iTunes/AirTunes/AirPlay

Misc:
Salamander Synergy Stand (Maple/Black)
GIK Acoustic panels/bass traps
Harmony One
Tartan Cables
Emotiva Cables
Monoprice Cables
APC H15

Pics:























































And here's a pic with the screen down (with older gear):


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice! :clap: Dealing with all those windows must limit your projector use to night time only. Gorgeous room though. :T


----------



## virtualpj (Feb 15, 2011)

mechman said:


> Very nice! :clap: Dealing with all those windows must limit your projector use to night time only. Gorgeous room though. :T


Thanks! Yeah, the shades help a lot, but if the sun is out, it's pretty washed out. During the Winter, though, the sun goes down pretty early.


----------

